# Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)



## Hardware_hunter (10. Dezember 2012)

*Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

*Hallo zusammen*

Ich möchte mir nach 8 Jahren wieder einen neuen Gaming PC holen. Da die gesamte Hardware sowie Pereperie total veraltet ist muss alles neu herangeschafft werden. Von den Fertig-PC´s halte ich überhaupt nichts. Dann habe ich gehört das dieses Forum richtig gut ist wenn es um Hardware-Beratung geht und so bin ich hier gelandet.
Zusammenbauen kann ich Ihn selber nicht, deswegen würde ich die Teile gerne direkt beim Online-Shop zusammenbauen lassen. Da ich so viele  Antworten wie möglich erhalten möchte und euch nicht mit einen lang gezogenen Text bequatschen will, habe ich versucht alles so Kompakt und übersichtlich wie möglich zu halten und hier mal was vorbereitet. Damit wir den Überblick behalten werde ich alle paar post alles Antworten zusammen fassen. Los geht’s.


*Budget insgesamt*
Rechner, Monitor, Lautsprecher, Maus und Tastatur

2500€ (100€ /+) zur Not wenn ich damit noch mal ein paar Prozent rauskitzeln kann 

Rechner         max.   1500€
Monitor          max.     450€
Anlage           max.     325€
Tastatur        max.     100€
Maus             max.     125€


*Spiele* (Angefangen mit den am meist gespielten)

GTA V und Black Ops II 
Battlefield 3 (4)
Gothic 3
Anno 2070
Metro 2033
Dirt 3
Risen 2
Minecraft

_All diese Spiele möchte ich auf jeden Fall auf max. Settings Spielen können.
Außerdem möchte ich auf jeden Fall für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre so gut wie möglich gerüstet sein, also die kommenden 12 Monate alles weiterhin auf max. Settings Spielen können und danach alles auf Mittel bis Hoch je nach dem wie schnell sich die Hardware weiter entwickelt. 
Aber kein 3D. Ich möchte wenigstens ein bisschen realistisch bleiben._

Hier noch mal in einer Grafik dargestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Filme*
Ich werde den PC regelmäßig zum Filme gucken nutzen, allerdings dann ausschließlich in 3D. Seit dem ich das mal im Laden getestet habe wollte ich dies unbedingt auch irgendwann mal zu Hause haben.

*Fotos und Videos bearbeiten*
Habe mir vor einigen Monaten MAGIX Foto & Grafik Videodesigner 7 geholt und schneide seit dem begeistert an Fotos und Videos herum. Außerdem erstelle ich kleine Grafiken (siehe die 2 Bilder  ) wobei ich das noch nicht so lange mache also eher der Anfänger bin. Ich würde mal behaupten das ich das Programm zu 80% nutze wobei der Laptop mit dem ich momentan alles mache, bei größeren Arbeiten sehr langsam wird was bei den neuen PC hoffentlich nicht der Fall sein wird.

*Musik hören und verwalten*
Kurz und knapp. Musik höre und verwalte ich mit Itunes aber ich glaube nicht das die Ansprüche des Programms so riesig sind. Habe ungefähr 110GB Musik wobei ich sagen muss das die Tracks relativ lang sind. 


*Internet*
Ich spiele so gut wie alles online also sollte der PC unbedingt W-Lan fähig sein. Ansonsten benutze ich das Internet zum Skypen, Foren und 

Hier noch mal die Häufikkeit der Anwendungen in Prozenten dargestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Übertakten*
Wenn die Lebensdauer der Hardware nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird und die Vorteile bemerkbar sind würde ich Ihn auch Übertakten wollen.



*Peripherie*

*Monitor*
Habe mir in Geschäften einige Monitore angeschaut und was ich schon weiß ist, das er 27“ und für 3D fähig sein soll. Marke sowie Modell wüsste ich allerdings noch nicht aber die BenQ Modelle sollen ganz gut sein und Acer wohl auch.

*Tastatur und Maus*
Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist Giftgrün und somit sollte die Tastatur sowie Maus auch grün
leuchten oder noch besser farblich je nach Stimmung angepasst werden können. Vorlieben sind Mechanische Tastaturen mit mittel hohen Tasten und einen möglichst kurzen Anschlagweg. Hier gefällt mir Roccat am besten aber ich suche eigentlich noch nach einer Empfehlung.

Die Maus sollte abgespaced sein und sich perfekt an die Hand anpassen lassen.


*Lautsprecher*
Hier habe ich mich schon ein bisschen mehr Informiert und bin noch am überlegen ob es nun das Edifier S550 (5.1) oder das Edifier S730D (2.1) werden soll. Da ich ja auch Filme in 3D gucken möchte stelle ich mir ein 5.1 System extrem geil vor. Auch bei Ego shootern muss es die beste Lösung sein. Allerdings spiele ich auch sehr gerne MMORPG´s, Rollenspiele und höre Musik hier wäre man wohl bei den 2.1 besser aufgehoben da die Stimmen wohl bei den 5.1 laut einer Kundenbewertung nur aus den Front-Lautsprecher kommen und somit der Effekt verloren geht. Ansonsten habe ich aber nur Positives gelesen und würde mich über Meinungen  zu dieser Entscheidung aus dem Forum freuen.


*Extrawünsche*
Klar doch. Das Gehäuse kann ein Mindi Trower sein da er einen festen Standort unterm Schreibtisch bekommt. Er sollte beim Spielen und vor allem beim Filme gucken auf keinen Fall stören oder sich in den Vordergrund drängen denn es gibt wohl nichts schlimmeres als ein PC der mehr laute von sich gibt als die Lautsprecher. Dachte an max. 0,7 Sone am PC ich sitze ungefähr 80cm vom Rechner entfärnd sitze. Gefallen tut mir das cooler master nvidia edition cm 690 aber ich weiß nicht wie laut die Frontlüfter des Gehäuses sind und ob da alles rein passt. Dachte auch an eine Luftkühlung mit 6 Gehäuselüftern. Klingt zwar ziemlich Hovercraft aber dadurch könnte man sie ja auch die Lüfter auf halbe Leistung regulieren wodurch der Rechner deutlich leiser wird. Außerdem hätte ich gerne an der Front vom Gehäuse Regler womit man die Einzelnen Lüfter Steuern kann sowie Temperaturen der CPU und GrKa auslesen kann. Außerdem wäre ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk und Brenner mit Light-Scribe ganz schön.

Sooooo, alles was ich nicht geschrieben habe ist komplett euch überlassen da ich 0 Ahnung davon habe deshalb freue ich mich schon auf die kommenden Vorschläge. Es ist wirklich ne Stange Geld für mich desswegen bitte bitte ernst bleiben aber schöpft das Budget voll aus den es wurde extra hierfür Angelegt. Ein Fettes thx schon mal im voraus.

MfG Robert


----------



## Robonator (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Erstmal willkommen im Forum und WOW  So einen ordentlichen und ausführlichen Thread hab ich hier ja noch nie gesehen 



> Zusammenbauen kann ich Ihn selber nicht, deswegen würde ich die Teile gerne direkt beim Online-Shop zusammenbauen lassen.


Ich würde dich deswegen gerne einmal hierrauf aufmerksam machen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## winner961 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ps ein Gehäuse hätte ich sofort für dich ein aerocool Xpredator und Maus und Tastatur von Mionix alles schön Grün 
Tastatur Mionix zibal 60 und Maus Naos 5000 oder so ähnlich


----------



## Hardware_hunter (10. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal willkommen im Forum und WOW  So einen ordentlichen und ausführlichen Thread hab ich hier ja noch nie gesehen
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Wenn dir das Cooler MAster CM690 gefällt dann kauf es dir.
Achte darauf dass du die Version mit USB 3 nimmst.


----------



## Thallassa (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ausfühliche Wünsche, ausführliche Beratung. Ich fang mal an 

Monitor: ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 400
Sound: Blue Sky EXO 2.1 Studio Monitor System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - kostet zwar mehr als angedacht, aber ist jeden Cent wert und spielt die Edifier-Systeme ziemlich locker in den Boden, insbesondere das 5.1-Ding (5.1 in der Preisklasse um 300€ ist nichts vernünftiges. Ist allerdings auch nur meine bescheidene Ansicht als jemand, der guten Klang sehr zu schätzen weiß  Außerdem musst du es auch richtig aufstellen können.) 

PC:

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 90
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 200
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 35
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 35
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 130
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 95
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 65
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (04G-P4-2690) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 900
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 90
LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 60
NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 20

Macht nen Rechner für 1700, Peripherie für 800, fehlen Maus und Tastatur. Mein Vorschlag reizt das Budget allerdings aus, andere können sich dann in Bescheidenheit üben  Ich hab erstmal versucht, das beste herauszuholen. 
Hast du bei Tasta/Maus was spezielles im Sinn? Mechanisch/nicht mechanisch / Sondertasten bei Tasta oder Maus etc.?


----------



## Ratracer008 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Eine Radeon 7970 reicht auch sehr gut für seine Anwendungsgebiete: ASUS MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort
Als Maus empfehle ich die Roccat Kone (Das mit 125€ Maus /100€ Tastatur war nicht ernst gemeint, oder? Maus 70€ und Tastatur 130€ ist besser ) und als Tastatur die Aivia Osmium.


----------



## Research (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Jup, ne 690 kann mit Microrucklern ganz schön ärgern.
Zumal die 7970 stabil 60FPS liefern sollte. So sind dann noch 400 € frei. Weitere 400 Euro für ein 5.1 System.

Oder ein ordentliches Headset. Beyerdynamics MMX 300 biete sich da an.

Irgendjemand müsste noch nen guten W-LAN-Stick samt Kabel raussuchen


----------



## Ratracer008 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Dann eine 512GB Samsung 830 SSD!


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Außerdem möchte ich auf jeden Fall für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre so gut wie möglich gerüstet sein, also die kommenden 12 Monate alles weiterhin auf max. Settings Spielen können und danach alles auf Mittel bis Hoch je nach dem wie schnell sich die Hardware weiter entwickelt.
> Aber kein 3D. Ich möchte wenigstens ein bisschen realistisch bleiben.



Bei Deinem Budget ist 3D nicht unrealistisch. Mit der Konfig von Thallassa und diesem Monitor: ASUS VG278H, 27" wärst Du damit gut gerüstet 

Ich habe die gleiche Kombination aus Grafikkarte und Monitor und spiele gern und oft in 3D.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Soooo,

Monitor:
Also Monitor bisher entweder VG278HE oder VG278H 

Lautsprecher:
Ich würde gerne bei Lautsprechern bleiben am besten 5.1, Headset besitze ich bereits das Triton AX720 das reicht 

Maus&Tastatur:
Sieht schonmal ganz gut aus

Das mit den Budged in ´3D gezockt werden kann klingt auch schonmal geil 

und jetzt das Wichtigeste der PC: danke Thallassa für die Konfi. 


Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 (RC-692A-KKN5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 90
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 200
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 35
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 35
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 130
Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 95
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 65
EVGA GeForce GTX 690, 2x 2GB GDDR5, 3x DVI, Mini DisplayPort (04G-P4-2690) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 900
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 90
LG Electronics BH10LS38 schwarz, SATA, retail Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 60
NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 20


Ich weiß nicht ob es eine 690er werden muss. Immer hin ist diese noch vieeeel zu teuer und laut ist die bestimmt auch. Ich würde lieber zu einer 680er greifen.
Eventuel die Point of View & TGT GTX 680 Beast. Die wurde auch in der neuen PCGH als eine gute GrKa gekürt. Würde auch gerne bei GeForce bleiben. Bin nicht so der AMD Typ.


_Dann eine 512GB Samsung 830 SSD!

Warum die 512GB? Ist die 256GB nicht viel besser in Preis/Leistungs verhältniss. Statdessen würde ich gerne die HDD entkopeln und so ruhig wie möglich zu halten? Das Geld könnte man doch in die Mainboard stecken mit ner guten OnBoard Soundkarte.


MfG


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Eine separate Soundkarte ist besser als jedes 400 Euro Supersound Mainboard.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Bevor Du eine GTX 680 nimmst, kannst Du gleich eine GTX 670 nehmen, die ist kaum langsamer, da merkt man keinen Unterschied. Außerdem gibt es viel leisere Modelle, z.B. Produktvergleich GTX670.

Eine 256 GB SSD reicht natürlich auch gut aus.

Boards mit guter onboard Soundkarte gibt es so gut wie keine. Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine dedizierte Soundkarte kaufen, z.B. die Asus Xonar DX 7.1.


----------



## Thallassa (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Eine separate Soundkarte ist besser als jedes 400 Euro Supersound Mainboard.


 
Jo. Dann lieber noch eine Asus Xonar DX oder Essence STX (für Audiophile Ausflüchte ^^)

Und die GTX680 lohnt eigentlich nicht, wenn man auf die P/L schaut. Entweder gleich GTX690 (die von der Lautstärke überraschend angenehm ist) oder eine vernünftige GTX670 - wenn du eben bei NVIDIA bleiben willst, wobei ich objektiv das Treiberinterface von AMD besser finde, aber wenn dir das gar nicht zusagt


----------



## atzenfreak99 (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn eine NVIDIA dann eine Gtx 670 eine Gtx 680 ist nur minimal schneller als die 670er und kostet aber deutlich mehr.


Mist zu langsam gewesen xD


----------



## Hardware_hunter (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verlesen habe ist die GeForce GTX690 doppelt so schnell wie die 680 bzw. 670 und wie hier erwähnt angenehm leise. Wenn das Stimmt nehme ich die 690. Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 670 und 680 ist wirklich fast nicht spürbar und wenn ich richtig liege ist die 670OC sogar besser als eine Standart 680er.
Die frage ist nur, reicht das Geld dann noch für die restliche Hardware?

mfg


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Die GTX 690 ist unter Last nicht "leise", denn immerhin müssen im Worst Case bis zu 300 Watt Verlustleistung abgeführt werden. Aber die GTX 690 ist leiser als 2 GTX 680's oder 2 GTX 670's 

Im Idle hört man die GTX 690 nicht.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (11. Dezember 2012)

Wie man im neuen pcgh Video auf YouTube gesehen hat, hat die 690er wesentlich mehr mickroruckler als 2 hd 7970. Was ich aber auch erwähnen muss ist das 2 7970er lauter sind als eine  690er.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Mikroruckler auf einem youtube Video? Ja ne, is' klar 

Hast Du mal nen Link?

edit: Ah, in SlowMotion  Habs schon gefunden. Ist aber natürlich auch vom Spiel abhängig, pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.


----------



## Marcimoto (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Die Frage ist, ob du mit einer GTX 690 zufrieden wärst. Die Mikrorukler können schon bestimmt nerven. Dann würde ich lieber eine GTX 670 nehmen und einfach wieder etwas aus diesem High End Sektor aufrüsten, wenn dir die GTX 670 nicht mehr langt


----------



## BlackNeo (11. Dezember 2012)

Selbst mit ner GTX 690 drinnen langt das Geld noch locker für eine Asus Xonar Essence STX, dazu schöne Beyerdynamic DT880 Edition (oder wie auch immer die heißen, hauptsache 600 Ohm, die klingen besser als die 250 Ohm Variante) oder AKG K701 (wenn das analytische und sehr klare Klangbild lieber magst) oder Sennheiser HD 650 (wenn du die dunkle Abstimmung und den satten Tieftonbereich lieber magst).

Dazu dann noch ein schönes Modmic kaufen und an den KH kleben und fertig ist das Selfmade-Headset, was jedes andere Headset in den Schatten stellt^^


----------



## Hardware_hunter (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Wie lange würde denn die GeForce GTX670 halten bis ich nicht mehr auf max. Settings ungefähr Spielen kann und (Achtung dumme Frage  )
Kann ich mit einer GeForce GTX670 alle momentanen Spiele mit max. Details, 8x AA, ohne Mikrorukler und in 3D auf einen 27Zoll Monitor mit 1920x1200 Zocken?
Und wie Laut wäre das ganze dann im vergleich zu einer GTX 690?


----------



## Thallassa (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Kann ich mit einer GeForce GTX670 alle momentanen Spiele mit max. Details, 8x AA, ohne Mikrorukler und in 3D auf einen 27Zoll Monitor mit 1920x1200 Zocken?



Schön wär's, aber ich glaube, dann würde die GTX670 deutlich mehr kosten - Mit ner GTX690 ginge das bei den meisten Spielen, aber nicht bei allen. Frag mal Threshhold und Softy. 


Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Und wie Laut wäre das ganze dann im vergleich zu einer GTX 690?



Sehr leise im Vergleich zur GTX690, wobei ich ja vorhin meinte, dass sie für ihre Größe, Leistung und Dual-GPU-Klasse >relativ< leise ist. Eine gute GTX670 wie z.B. von ASUS oder Gigabyte ist im Vergleich zur GTX690 quasi unhörbar.


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Kann ich mit einer GeForce GTX670 alle momentanen Spiele mit max. Details, 8x AA, ohne Mikrorukler und in 3D auf einen 27Zoll Monitor mit 1920x1200 Zocken?



Das kannst Du knicken. Nichtmal die GTX 690 schafft Battlefield 3 auf ultra Settings flüssig in 3D 

Mikroruckler hast Du aber keine, denn die gibt es nur bei 2 oder mehr Grafikkarten. Das was Du haben wirst, wird einer Dia-Show aber sehr nahe kommen


----------



## Hardware_hunter (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



BlackNeo schrieb:


> Selbst mit ner GTX 690 drinnen langt das Geld noch locker für eine Asus Xonar Essence STX, dazu schöne Beyerdynamic DT880 Edition (oder wie auch immer die heißen, hauptsache 600 Ohm, die klingen besser als die 250 Ohm Variante) oder AKG K701 (wenn das analytische und sehr klare Klangbild lieber magst) oder Sennheiser HD 650 (wenn du die dunkle Abstimmung und den satten Tieftonbereich lieber magst).
> 
> Dazu dann noch ein schönes Modmic kaufen und an den KH kleben und fertig ist das Selfmade-Headset, was jedes andere Headset in den Schatten stellt^^



Wurde zur Kentniss genommen  Aber soll ich mir wirklich líeber ein "Headset" kaufen anstatt ein 5.1 Sourround System? Die Boxen könnten alle Perfekt ausgerichtet werden. Ich möchte ja auch Filme in 3D gucken. Ist da ein Kopfhörer wirklich die bessere Lösung?


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Hier noch ein Link, wieviel Leistung 3D Gaming kostet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270


----------



## Hardware_hunter (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ok, GeForce GTX 670 + 3D wurde erfolgreich gelöscht ^^ und wenn wir das 3D rausnehmen und bei der 670er bleiben, wie schaut es denn aus? Wenn das auch nicht klappt nehme ich die 690er 

Anfangs wurde gesagt 3D wäre mit den Budget möglich. Hatte mich schon gefreut XD


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Für Full HD reicht die GTX 670.
Willst du mehr als Full HD solltest du mehr in Grafikleistung stecken. Bei 3D sowieso.


----------



## Robonator (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



> Wurde zur Kentniss genommen  Aber soll ich mir wirklich líeber ein "Headset" kaufen anstatt ein 5.1 Sourround System? Die Boxen könnten alle Perfekt ausgerichtet werden. Ich möchte ja auch Filme in 3D gucken. Ist da ein Kopfhörer wirklich die bessere Lösung?


Grade in Filmen würde ich sagen: Nein.
Das Erlebnis mit einer ordentlichen 5.1 Anlage ist deutlich geiler als mit Kopfhörern. Allerdings wären ordentliche Kopfhörer besser als das Headset das du schon hast


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Anfangs wurde gesagt 3D wäre mit den Budget möglich. Hatte mich schon gefreut XD



Ist es ja auch. Du musst halt Abstriche beim Sound machen, wobei sowas hier schon noch drin sein sollte: Edifier S530D schwarz Gaming 2.1 System (SPK-EF-S530.B.R2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratracer008 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Es ist möglich, nach deinen Vorgaben "flüssig" (ohne 3D) mit einer GTX 670 zu spielen, *aber* nicht bei konstanten 60FPS.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ok ich bin Überfordert ^^ 
Nehmen wir am besten erstmal die Peripherie komplett raus und setzen für den Rechner ein Budget von max. 1800€. Die Anforderungen bleiben. Wie würdet Ihr nun rangehen. Solange die Lautstärke nicht zu krass wird max. 0,3 Sone, wenn gezockt wird (Rechner unterm Schreibtisch, 90cm von mir entfernt und Lautsprecher beim Zocken auf Zimmerlautstärke) ist es OK. Wenn ich Kopfhörer nehme ist die Rechnerlautstärke egal aber ich denke mal, das das Zocken nicht mehr so viel spaß macht und Filme sollen ja auch geschaut werden. 
60FPS erscheinen mir eher wenig wenn man überlegt das die GrKa auch min 1 Jahr alles auf max. Details befeuern soll.

mfg


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

60 FPS sind auf Full HD, 4xAA und Ultra Details zu wenig?

Eine GTX 690 ist für Full HD einfach zuviel. Schätz dich froh, dass du überhaupt über den Luxus nachdenken kannst, eine 690 zu nehmen.

Die GTX 670 ist das Richtige und selbst 45 FPS sind einfach Wahnsinns schön. Kauf dir in 2 Jahren eine neue High-End Single GPU oder eine Dual, wenn es dann WQHD Monitor oder 3D werden soll.


----------



## Research (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

0,3 Sone unter Volllast, nur wenn du nochmal 800€ für ne WaKü hinlegst.


----------



## Ratracer008 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das Auge nimmt Bildfolgen mit über 24 FPS als flüssige Bewegungen auf.
Der Unterschied zwischen 24 und 60 FPS ist aber trotzdem erkennbar. (FPS-Mythos: Vergleich zwischen 24 und 60 FPS (Splitscreen) - YouTube)

Trotzdem kann man den Unterschied zwischen 60 und 100 FPS fast nicht mehr erkennen.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (11. Dezember 2012)

Research schrieb:
			
		

> 0,3 Sone unter Volllast, nur wenn du nochmal 800€ für ne WaKü hinlegst.



Man kann bei einer GTX 670 z.B von Asus die eine sehr leise Kühlung hat doch zusätzlich das Gehäuse Dämmen und Bionische Lüfter verwenden. Ich denke mal das man dafür keine 8OO€ für eine Wasserkühlung hinblättern muss. Bei der 690er ist das bestimmt was anderes.
Wenn ich Jetz mal den letzten Ausgaben der PCGH traue (0,1Sone PC) ....

Also wird die Grafikkarte eine 670er werden 
Welches Modell der 670er  soll ich den nehmen?

PS: Habe gerade eine Kühlung für die 680er gesehen die wohl noch leiser ist als die 670er. Trotzdem bei der 670er bleiben?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

2 eLoops B12-1 und 1 PK1 reichen. Ich würde den EKL Brocken nehmen und einen PS als Lüfter verwenden.

Das sollte unter Luftkühlung das Leiseste sein.


----------



## Ratracer008 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Die leiseste und beste 670:
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die würde ich auf jeden Fall auch nehmen. Ist immerhin die leiseste High-End Grafikkarte. 
Als Gehäuse (aufgrund von Schalldämmung) käme dann auch das Fractal R4 in Frage.


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Hier ein Link:
Mit Sichtfenster Black Pearl:
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W)
Ohne Sichtfenster Black Pearl:
Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W)


----------



## Hardware_hunter (12. Dezember 2012)

Aber bei der GTX 670 muss ja nicht mehr gedämmt werden oder?

Hier, das soll die leiseste 680er sein und ach deutlich bessere als die 670er
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/ASUS/GTX680-DC2O-2GD5/1003025/?
Wie findet Ihr den die Asus?

2GByte oder 4GByte? Was ist besser zum zocken? 

Der Rest der genannten Hardware ist gut? Oder kann man da noch was verbessern?

MfG


----------



## Scroll (12. Dezember 2012)

Das kommt auf dich an wie leise dus haben willst, gedammt ist naturlich nochmal leiser aber das geht auf die temperaturen dann zuruck. 

Ich wurde 2gb nehmen da 4gb auch langsamer werden konnen bedingt durch das speicherinterface (hoffe ich habe es richtig geschrieben)


----------



## Hardware_hunter (12. Dezember 2012)

Wie schaut's den mit der hier aus Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 OC Windforce 3X - Schnell und leise


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Die 680 ist in der Regel deutlich lauter als die Asus DCII 670. Wenn die GTX 670 ruckelt, tut es die GTX 680 ebenso.

4GB bringen in diesem Fall nichts. Du spielst nur auf Full HD, warum diskutieren wir dann 2 Seiten über die Grafikkarte?

Etwas besseres als die Asus DCII 670 findest du nicht.


----------



## xXenermaXx (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Bei der Konfig zur GTX690 würde ich noch anmerken wollen, lieber ein Größeres Netzteil (Bequiet Dark Power P10 650W) zu nehmen. Wenn das Netzteil nicht die ganze Zeit auf Volllast fährt, hält es einfach länger. (; 
Für die GTX670 reicht das Natürlich alle Mal. 

Und warum sollte er bei dem Budget nicht auch gleich auf 16GB Ram aufrüsten? So viel teurer ist das auch nicht, liegt sicher in seinem Budget.


----------



## soth (12. Dezember 2012)

Das P10 mit 550W ist auch mehr als ausreichend und 16GB kann er nehmen. Es bringt im halt nur keinerlei Performance


----------



## Hardware_hunter (12. Dezember 2012)

Ok,  Grafikkarte steht fest. Asus DCII 670

Arbeitsspeicher 16GB wird doch garnicht von einen IntelCore i5 3570K  unterstützt oder?
"duck und weg"


----------



## Robonator (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Und warum sollte der Prozessor das nicht unterstützen?


----------



## Techki (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Was ist mit HD 7970 ? Besser übertaktbar , Spart Strom


----------



## Legacyy (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Techki schrieb:


> Was ist mit HD 7970 ? Besser übertaktbar , Spart Strom


 GTA IV und AMD  Viel Spaß mit low-fps 
Die 670 verbraucht übrigens weniger, als eine 7970


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Teilweise hatten auch Leute Probleme eine 7970 zu oc'en...


----------



## Hardware_hunter (12. Dezember 2012)

Ne Leute also ich bleibe jetzt bei der GeForce gtx 670 

Zumindestens bei Nvidia.
Auch wenn AMD die beste Karte zur zeit hat, halte ich nicht viel von deren Kühlung


----------



## Robonator (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



> Auch wenn AMD die beste Karte zur zeit hat, halte ich nicht viel von deren Kühlung



oO Die Kühlung kommt auf den Hersteller an. Wo ist der Unterschied bei einer 7970 von Asus und einer 670 von Asus ? Nutzen beide die gleiche Kühlmethode.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Auch wenn AMD die beste Karte zur zeit hat, halte ich nicht viel von deren Kühlung


 
Wieso Kühlung?
Bei der AMD 7970 DCII und derr GTX 670 DCII sitzt das gleiche Kühlsystem drauf.
Außerdem baut AMD die Kühlung nicht selbst sondern das machen die Board Partner.
Die Referenz Kühlung bei AMD ist die gleiche wie bei Nvidia. Alles funktioniert mittels Radiallüfter.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (12. Dezember 2012)

Intel Core I7 wäre ja auch noch im Budget oder lieber beim i5 bleiben?


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Der i7 lohnt für einen Gaming Rechner nicht.


----------



## Legacyy (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Robonator schrieb:


> oO Die Kühlung kommt auf den Hersteller an. Wo ist der Unterschied bei einer 7970 von Asus und einer 670 von Asus ? Nutzen beide die gleiche Kühlmethode.


 Der Kühler ist aber nicht der selbe. Bei der 670 ist es momentan der leiseste, der momentan erhältlich ist. Bei den 7970ern der leiseste der Modelle, aber immer noch lauter als andere GTX670 karten.


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Nur zum Spielen lohnt der i7 nicht, wenn Du auch Videobearbeitung oder so machst, kannst du den i7 schon nehmen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist aber nicht der selbe. Bei der 670 ist es momentan der leiseste, der momentan erhältlich ist. Bei den 7970ern der leiseste der Modelle, aber immer noch lauter als andere GTX670 karten.



Ja, denn das liegt daran, dass bei der HD7970 einfach mehr Hitze abgeführt werden muss. Das resultiert in einer höheren Lautstärke (wahrscheinlich wegen höheren Drehzahlen).


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das PCB der GTX 670 ist auch viel kürzer als dass der 7970.
Außerdem ist die TDP der AMD höher.


----------



## Marcimoto (12. Dezember 2012)

Da du ja möglichst lange aktuell bleiben willst, rate ich dir auch zu einem i7. Wer weiß wie lange bei Spielen noch kein Unterschied zwischen 4 und 8 Kernen besteht?
Zumal du mit einem i7, wie schon vor mir erwähnt wurde, auch für andere Aufgaben besser gewappnet bist.
Schaden wird's bei Spielen sowieso nicht 
Und in dein Budget passts ja auch


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Wenn der i5 am Ende ist, ist auch der i7 am Ende.
Was davon verstehst du nicht?


----------



## ich111 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Es sind keine 8 Kerne! Es sind 4 + SMT, das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Es sind 8 Threads. Mehr nicht.
Es ist aber die gleiche Architektur und darauf kommt es an.

Innerhalb einer Architektur verändert sich die Leistung nicht mehr zwischen den einzelnen CPUs. 
Auch in 10 Jahren wird ein i7 in Games nur 2-5% schneller sein als ein i5.


----------



## Marcimoto (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Dass es nicht 8 richtige Kerne sind, ist mir klar, ich dachte mal das versteht sich von selbst. Aber trotzdem liefert der i7 einen größeren Puffer. Warum sonst sollte denn selbst auch die Redaktion von PCGH dazu raten? Da hab ich hier noch so eine schöne Ausgabe von 07/2012 liegen. Und wenn man kurz zuvor noch dabei war über eine GTX 690 zu diskutieren, ist die Überlegung eines i7 doch durchaus legitim.
Da braucht man nicht gleich in so einen aggressiven Tonfall(/Schreibweise) zu verfallen. 
Gut zu sehen ist doch, dass ich selbst auch auf einem i5 laufe..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Fakt ist, dass Hyper Threading einfach nichts bringt und somit sinnfrei ist.
Natürlich kann man den i7 fürs Ego nehmen, aber ich denke man kann sein Geld auch sinnvoller ausgeben/anlegen ...


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



MarCy schrieb:


> Dass es nicht 8 richtige Kerne sind, ist mir klar, ich dachte mal das versteht sich von selbst. Aber trotzdem liefert der i7 einen größeren Puffer. Warum sonst sollte denn selbst auch die Redaktion von PCGH dazu raten?


 
Wo rät denn PCGH zum i7 wenn es um Spiele geht?


----------



## Marcimoto (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



> Aufgrund der großen Maps und der hohen Spieleranzahl ist ein schneller Prozessor mit vier Kernen wichtig, der Core i7-3770K ist daher die ideale CPU - SMT sorgt für Leistungsreserven.



Außerdem hat der TS ja auch von Grafikerstellungen usw. geredet und wenn man dann mal die Möglichkeiten hat, wird dies ja vielleicht auch intensiver betrieben  (rein spekulativ)
Ich sage ja nicht, dass man mit einem i5 (große) Nachteile hat bei Spielen, aber gerade die Entwicklung von den Systemanforderungen sind ja kaum vorhersehbar.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das gilt für ein einziges Game und darauf beruht deine Meinung für alle Games die in den nächsten 10 Jahren heraus kommen oder was? 
Du kannst auch ein Dual CPU System nehmen. Das liefert noch mal mehr Frames. 
Der i5 reicht aber trotzdem denn er ist kaum langsamer als der i7. wozu also den i7 kaufen?


----------



## Marcimoto (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Wie gesagt, ich behaupte doch garnicht, dass ein i5 nicht reichen würde oder sonstiges! Ich bin doch selbst noch mit meinem "Ur"-i5 super zufrieden. Ich bin lediglich auf die Frage über einen i7 eingegangen. Das wahre Nutzerprofil kennt doch nur der TS selbst. Da muss man sich jetzt doch nicht so sehr darauf versteifen, auf nem i7 rumzuhacken.
Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt "KAUF DIR NEN I7!!!" War nur ne Möglichkeit, die ich genannt hab.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Und ich habe dir ztu erklären versucht dass der i7 auch in der Zukunft nicht mehr bringt als der i5.
Wenn der i5 am Ende ist, ist es auch der i7 und spätestens dann  sollte man den Unterbau tauschen.


----------



## Marcimoto (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Sach ich ja nix gegen


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Hier der Beweis, dass sich 70€ Aufpreis für 2-3% mehr Leistung nicht lohen:
Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps mit Performance-Index samt Stromverbrauch (Dezember 2012)


----------



## Marcimoto (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

(Immer noch!) wie gesagt, wars ja nicht auf jetzige Spiele bezogen, sondern mehr spekulativ hinsichtlich der Zukunft und der anderen Anwendungsbereiche des TS gemäß seiner Angaben, bezüglich Bildbearbeitung!


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Die Zunkunft ist Haswell und Broadwell 

Ein PC hält durchschnittlich 2-3 Jahre und dann ist er sowieso zu langsam um mit acht Kernen (vier SMT) die neuen und noch schwierigeren Aufgaben zu lösen, weil diese auch immer anspruchsvoller werden!


----------



## Marcimoto (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das sowieso! . 
Ich liebäugel zwar auch jetzt schon mit den Artikeln über Haswell, aber da meiner bis dahin ja noch gut reicht, wirds da auch wohl die übernächste Generation... Solange nicht auf einmal meine CPU das zeitliche segenet(aus welchen Gründen auch immer) 

Aber danach sind ja wieder folgende Generationen "Zukunft". Ist ja immer so


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Also der hier kommt rein:
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Marcimoto (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Jup, ist ja auch schön zu übertakten


----------



## Hardware_hunter (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Und es wird wieder zusammengefast  

Gehäuse  :          Cooler Master CM 690II Nvidia edition USB 3.0

Prozessor:          Intel Core I5 3570K boxed /                                                auf 4Ghz übertakten?

Arbeitsspeicher:  Crosair Vengeance 12800U DDR-3 1600 8GB /                         oder doch 16GB?

Prozessorkühler:  HR-02 Macho Rev. A

Mainboard:         Gigabyte GA- Z77X UD3A

SSD:                 830 Series 256GB 2,5zoll /                                                  oder 512GB ?

HDD:                 Seagate Barracuda 7200U/min 1TB                                       oder 2TB? wie kriegt man das Teil einigermaßen ruhig?

Grafikkarte:        Asus GTX 670 DC2                                                             und dann in 1-2 Jahren aufrüsten 

Netzteil:            be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.3

Laufwerk:          LG BH10L538 Retail                                                             wie laut ist denn das Laufwerk? kann man es auch entkoppeln?

Lüftersteuerung: Neste Q Muxzero 5,25 (Kanal 8)                                            gibt es Alternativen?

Soundkarte:       Asus Xonar DX 7.1                                                              7.1 auch verwendbar für ein 5.1 Lautsprecher System? 

Gehäuseküfter:   2x eLoops B12-1 und ein PK1



Danke auch nochmal für die vielen Antworten


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Dezember 2012)

Das E9 mit 480 Watt reicht auch locker 
Beim Mainboard würde auch das Gigabyte Z77X-D3H reichen. Wenn eine Disk im LW liegt, ist es laut. Wenn nicht, dann ist es leise. Das ist einfach so.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (12. Dezember 2012)

So ist es perfekt


----------



## Softy (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Lüftersteuerung kannst Du eine Scythe Kaze Master Ace nehmen: Scythe Kaze Master Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung (KM02-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die habe ich, funktioniert prima ohne viel Schnickschnack. Regelbereich von 0-12 Volt und ein akustischer Warnton, falls ein Lüfter nicht anläuft.


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

256GB (SSD) reicht für OS plus vollen Steam Ordner, dann noch 1TB als Datenlager.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Dezember 2012)

Als Datenlager könnte man auch eine Western Digital Green mit 5400 rpm nehmen, die ist dann sicher leiser als die Barracuda, obwohl die schon recht leise ist


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Hier nen Link:
Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 150MB/s, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZRX)


----------



## Hardware_hunter (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Kann ich auch 12GB Arbeitsspeicher nehmen? Corsair DIMM 12 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Braucht man z.Z. bei Spielen noch nicht, aber bei dem Preis kannst du 12GB verbauen.

€DIT: Bitte kein Alternate  und als LP Version. (nicht so hoch; wegen Kühler)


----------



## Thallassa (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Naja, also entweder 8 oder gleich 16, 12 sind einfach unschön auf nem Dual_Channel-Board, auch wenn drei Riegel den dual channel nicht stören.
Falls du mehr RAM willst: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

12GB hat aber außer der unschönen Belegung keine Nachteile.
Muss jeder selber wissen...

Eigentlich reichen für den TE auch 8GB RAM.


----------



## AlphaTauri (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Beim Arbeitsspeicher aufpassen dass es Corsair Vengeance Low Profile sind. Bei den Normalen kannst du das Problem haben dass der CPU-Kühler nicht passt wegen den Kühlköpfen auf den Ram-Riegeln! Du kannst auch 16 GB nehmen. Bringt zwar nicht viel aber Ram kosten auch nicht mehr die Welt.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ok dann füge die 16GB Arbeitsspeicher hinzu. Kostet ja nicht die Welt und passen tut´s ja auch  Kann man die eLoop B12-1 eigentlich an eine Lüftersteuerung anschließen? Ich glaube ich habe mal gehört das die nicht Funktionieren. Reicht die Kühlung auch aus? Leise müsste das System jetzt aber sein oder? 
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch verbesserungsvorschläge. Kann man die CPU einfach auf 4,0Ghz übertakten und den Lüfter beibehalten?

Noch ein paar Fragen meinerseits 
MfG


----------



## Ratracer008 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

4,0 GHz mit dem Macho per Multi ist kein Problem.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (13. Dezember 2012)

Soll ich den Asus VG278H oder den VG278HE nehmen? Die haben für 27" eine ganz schön schlechte Auflösung. Der von BenQ hat die selbe Auflösung bei 24"? Reicht 24" überhaupt für 3D? Ich sitze ungefähr 70cm vom Bildschirm entfernt.


----------



## Thallassa (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Soll ich den Asus VG278H oder den VG278HE nehmen? Die haben für 27" eine ganz schön schlechte Auflösung. Der von BenQ hat die selbe Auflösung bei 24"? Reicht 24" überhaupt für 3D? Ich sitze ungefähr 70cm vom Bildschirm entfernt.


 
zwischen den beiden kann ich dir bei der Entscheidung nicht helfen. Die Auflösung ist nunmal leider so, aber glaub mir, wenn du FullHD und 3D spielst, langt das vollkommen. Ab 50 cm Entfernung zum Bildschirm nimmt man die Pixel auch nicht mehr wirklich wahr, außer man versteift sich darauf, einzelne Pixel zu erkennen. WQHD-Auflösung mit 3D wäre technisch sicherlich möglich, aber dann bräuchte man Gespanne wie 3 x HD7970, um das halbwegs anständig zu befeuern, dazu ist der Markt eben noch nicht wirklich bereit. 24" hat nix mit 3D zu tun, reichen tut es allemal, es ist deine Entscheidung, ob du nun 60 oder 70 cm Bildschirmdiagonale haben willst  Wenn du mich frägst, ich würde zum 27" greifen, trotz eher enttäuschender Auflösung. Aber wenn's 120hz sein soll, bleibt dir kaum eine andere Wahl.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Willst du nun in 3D spielen? Dann nimm am Besten die GTX 690 von EVGA.

Full HD ist mit 3D und 120Hz Pflicht. Entweder WQHD und IPS oder 120Hz und 3D, dafür aber Full HD.

Ich würde mich 2 Stunden in den Media Markt stellen, bevor ich dies entscheide.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (13. Dezember 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Willst du nun in 3D spielen? Dann nimm am Besten die GTX 690 von EVGA.
> 
> Full HD ist mit 3D und 120Hz Pflicht. Entweder WQHD und IPS oder 120Hz und 3D, dafür aber Full HD.
> 
> Ich würde mich 2 Stunden in den Media Markt stellen, bevor ich dies entscheide.



Wenn Mediamarkt sowas hätte ^^
Filme wollte ich auf jeden Fall in 3D gucken können. Spiele sollen nicht in 3D sein aber dafür mit max.  Details und 8xAA.
Also ich möchte z.B Skyrim 5 auf jeden Fall mit max. Einstellungen und den Realistic Pack Problemlos zocken können möglichst ohne FPS Einbrüche.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Skyrim 5? Die Reihe heißt The Elder Scrolls.

Skyrim benötigt erstaunlich wenig an Leistung. Der Vorgänger ist noch besser.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Wenn Mediamarkt sowas hätte ^^
> Filme wollte ich auf jeden Fall in 3D gucken können. Spiele sollen nicht in 3D sein aber dafür mit max.  Details und 8xAA.
> Also ich möchte z.B Skyrim 5 auf jeden Fall mit max. Einstellungen und den Realistic Pack Problemlos zocken können möglichst ohne FPS Einbrüche.


 Skyrim braucht nicht viel Leistung, dürfte auch mit dem Mod problemlos gehen.


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Zumal du mit jeder Grafikkarte fps-Einbrüche hast, da kann die Grafikkarte noch so stark sein...


----------



## atzenfreak99 (13. Dezember 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Zumal du mit jeder Grafikkarte fps-Einbrüche hast, da kann die Grafikkarte noch so stark sein...



Er meint bestimmt die FPS Einbrüche die dann das komplette spiel  für ein paar Sekunden unspielbar macht.


----------



## Legacyy (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Er meint bestimmt die FPS Einbrüche die dann das komplette spiel  für ein paar Sekunden unspielbar macht.


 Dann muss das am PC liegen.. bei mit gibts keine Probleme..


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Dann arbeitet deine Grafikkarte nicht am Limit! 
Wenn die Frames mal kurzzeitig oder auch länger auf unter 20 sacken, dann weißt du was wir meinen


----------



## Legacyy (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



soth schrieb:


> Dann arbeitet deine Grafikkarte nicht am Limit!
> Wenn die Frames mal kurzzeitig oder auch länger auf unter 20 sacken, dann weißt du was wir meinen


Ich hab konstante 35fps bei 99% Auslastung.. mehr geht net (ugrids geändert, 6GB HD Mods, ENB etc.^^)


----------



## Ratracer008 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das reicht für Skyrim, aber mit 690 sind da nochmal 30FPS mehr drin (ca.60FPS) bei gleichen Einstellungen und Mods.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Aber mit der GTX690 würde ich mit dieser Konfi. etwas über 2000€ liegen. Zumindestens wenn´s nach Alternate geht.
Ich finde auch das bei einer 900€ Grafikkarte ein I7 reingehört


----------



## Ratracer008 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Mit der 7970 hättest du dann ca. 45FPS mit den Einstellungen und Mods von Legacy.
FPS Einbrüche muss man damit nicht erwarten.


----------



## KaiTorben (13. Dezember 2012)

Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Aber mit der GTX690 würde ich mit dieser Konfi. etwas über 2000 liegen. Zumindestens wenn´s nach Alternate geht.
> Ich finde auch das bei einer 900 Grafikkarte ein I7 reingehört



Alternder ist überteuert!!!
Und außerdem braucht man keinen i7 zum zocken, der ist nur 5% schneller


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Dezember 2012)

Nicht mal 5% ...
Es sind 2%, und die kommen durch den Mehrtakt von 100 MHz. Ich würde auch den i5 nehmen


----------



## atzenfreak99 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde an deiner stelle nicht bei alternate bestellen. Bestell lieber bei mindfactory etc. dort sparst du "viel" Geld. Dort kommst du bestimmt unter deine 2000€.


Edit:

Wenn er ein i7 für sein Ego braucht dann last ihn doch. Wir haben ihn aufgeklärt das es nichts bringt aber wenn er es nunmal braucht.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Also ich komme wenn ich die Teile bei Mindfactory bestelle auf 1.419,57€ (ohne GTX690 und Schwanzvergleich Prozessor  ) Also noch 200€ offen. Was kann man machen damit der PC noch ein bisschen pep bekommt?


----------



## Softy (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Kannst Du den Warenkorb mal posten?

Du kannst noch eine Soundkarte einbauen, falls Du hochwertige Peripherie anschließen willst. (z.B. Asus Xonar DX 7.1)

Oder meinst Du LED Lüfter oder so einen Kram?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einer größeren SSD ? Eingabegeräte ?
Soundsystem/Kophörer, oder ist das alles schon vorhanden ?


----------



## atzenfreak99 (13. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht sparen und dann für 500 ne richtig geile wakü einbauen


----------



## Hardware_hunter (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das System ist ja nicht so laut desswegen halte ich die 500€ für eine Wasserkühlung als verschwendung es wurde ja extra die 670 genommen sonst wärs ja auch die 680 OC geworden  Warenkorb? Ups, sorry zu spät wollte nur den Preis wissen  Die Asus Soundkarte ist im Preis schon drinne. Led Lüfter hat das Gehäuse schon vorne aber da das Gehäuse ein Seitenfenster hat wären grüne LED´s ganz geil. 

Monitor wird der Asus VG278H werden da ich keine unterschiede zu den HE feststellen kann bis auf das die 3D Brille fehlt und 144Hz angewendet werden.

Tastatur und Maus sowie Mauspad und Lautsprecher:
Maus: Razer Ouroborus (sorry wenn falsch geschrieben  ) sie sieht Top aus, hat viele Feauters und hat mich im Geschäft begeistert. 
Tastatur: Irgendwas mit mittelhohen Tasten. Auf gar keinen fall zu hohe. Am besten  mit Multicolour LED´s oder in Grün.
Soundsystem: Edifier s550. Wurde zum besten 5.1 System erkannt wenn man so die bewertungen im Internet liest.

Die AKG K701 habe ich mir mal notiert. Mal gúcken wie hoch das Weinhachtsgeld ausfällt dann hol ich mir noch das bereits vorgeschlagende Mic und hab ein Super Headset



Verbesserungen wären nett 
Danke


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Du kannst dir zur Beleuchtung die Bitfenix Alchemy Connect Stripes kaufen.


----------



## soth (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Hast du die AKG überhaupt schon einmal gehört?


----------



## kero81 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Tata 100 Euro und MAUS 125 EURO?! Sollte das nicht eigentlich anders herum sein?!  Ich kann dir die G19 (Tata) und die G9 (Maus) ans Herz legen. Falls nicht schon was gefunden wurde.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (14. Dezember 2012)

Die LED Strips muss ich mir mal angucken.

Den AKG K 701 hatte ich mal Probegehört. Find den Super doch seit ich mal den Sennheiser HD 700 gehört habe empfinde ich alles andere als Mist  Das AKG hört sich aber sehr gut an.
Und warum keine Maus die mehr kostet als die Tastatur :why:


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Steckt in der Maus oder der Tastatur mehr Technik? Welche Komponente ist wichtiger?


----------



## Hardware_hunter (14. Dezember 2012)

Nunja beim Ego-Shooter doch eher die Maus doch wichtiger als die Tastatur  egal was empfehlt ihr denn noch so? Mir gefällt bis jetzt die Razer Lycosa von der Tastenhöhe ganz gut  aber Druckpunkt ist viel zu schwammig. Bei den Roccat Modellen ist es schon besser. Ich suche eher eine Mechanische Tastatur mit mittelhohen Tasten und schöner Beleuchtung. Die Sidewinder gefällt mir leider nicht so und Logitech stellt irgendwie alles her und nichts richtig ( auch wenn die Tastaturen ewig halten. )


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013 Stealth ist fantastisch, nur gibt es sie nur per US-Layout.

Wenn dir aber auch MX-Blue gefallen, kannst du die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013 nehmen, die gibt es im DE-Layout.

Ich spiele lieber Ego-Shooter mit einer 40 Euro Maus und 130 Euro Tastatur.


----------



## Richtschütze (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

@ TE: Überlege dir bitte gut ob du noch auf eine 2 GB Graka setzen möchtest denn bei z.B. downsampling ist 2 GB das minimum was empfohlen ist - auch bei Texturmod's könnte es eng werden.
Ich finde jetzt aber leider die Quelle nicht die 2 GB als minimum sieht. Bitte berichtigen wenn ich komplett falsch liege..

mfg


----------



## Hardware_hunter (14. Dezember 2012)

Grafikkarte Runde 2: 

4GB oder 2 GB. Gibt es die Asus GTX670 eigentlich mit 4GB


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ja, die gibt es: ASUS GTX670-DC2-4GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0340-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Macht aber wenig Sinn, denn der Karte geht die Leistung aus, lange bevor die 4GB voll sind.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (14. Dezember 2012)

Also kann es mit der 670er Probleme mit Texturen Packs geben. ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Dezember 2012)

Wie gesagt, eigentlich nicht.
Ein Extrembeispiel ist der Landwirtschaftssimulator, der braucht nicht viel GPU Leistung, aber der bringt meine 1GB Vram (mit 1 Map + 1 kleiner Mod) zum überlaufen, sodass das Game einfach unspielbar wird.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (15. Dezember 2012)

Eine paar kleine frage noch.

•Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen DDR3 1600 und einen DDR3 1800 Arbeitsspeicher 

•Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen 1155 und einen 2011 Sockel

•Bis wohin könnte ich meinen Intel Core I5 3570K den Übertakten. Mein Kuppel der das Teil zusammen baut meint das 4,5Ghz mit diesem Kühler möglich und auch das beste ist. Alles darüber ist Schwachsinn.

Danke für eure Antworten 
MfG


----------



## BeatBlaster (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Eine paar kleine frage noch.
> 
> •Worin liegt der Unterschied zwischen DDR3 1600 und einen DDR3 1800
> 
> ...



Zwischen 1600 und 1800er ram gibt es nur einen kleinen Unterschied beim Benchen.
Sockel 2011 ist für High End cpu´s. Also nur für welche die professionell video bearbeitung treiben. Oder mehr als 2 GPUs nutzen.
Übertakten kannste den unter Luft so bis 4,5 Ghz. Und ja er hat recht, denn wenn man höher taktet steigt der Verbrauch unverhältnismäßig an.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Dezember 2012)

Und gleichzeitig mit dem Verbrauch steigt auch die Spannung und die Temperatur an, sodass man das nicht mehr richtig kühlen kann. Nur für nen Benchmark sind dann vllt. 4,8 GHz drin, aber das musst du gucken.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (15. Dezember 2012)

Also ist ein DDR3 1800 für mich nicht sinnvoll!?

Ach ja, er würde noch zur GTX  680 OC  Raten. Leistung auf Vorrat zu kaufen ist nicht sinnvoll aber die 680er zieht wohl in gewissen Situation große Vorteile. Als Kühlung würde er mir die Accelero Xtreme III  verbauen.
Diese sei leise als jede 670er Kühlung in Spielen und Lautlos beim Filme gucken.

Soll ich das so machen? Einen Kühlertausch hat er schon öfters gemacht.


----------



## BeatBlaster (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Selbst meine VTX3D 7950 ist beim filme schauen und Spiele spielen nahezu lautlos. Und ne gtx 680 ist Geldverschwendung. Wenn eine gtx 670 nicht mehr reicht, dan tut die gtx 680 das auch nicht.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Dezember 2012)

Die Asus GTX670 ist flüsterleise, dort wäre auch kein Kühlerumbau nötig. Dadurch geht nämlich die Garantie verloren ...


----------



## Hardware_hunter (15. Dezember 2012)

Ok, also weiterhin 670er. Die wird ja auch problemlos 3D Filme darstellen können oder? 

Da ich nicht noch einen neuen Theard aufmachen wollte frage ich hier noch mal wegen den Monitor. Ist der Asus der beste TFT Monitor in dieser Preisklasse? BenQ soll auch nicht schlecht sein. Bin mir auch nicht sicher wegen der Größe. Im Laden sehen die immer so winzig aus und Zuhause wird man vom Bild erschlagen. Das erklärt auch meinen 52" Fehlkauf vor 3 Jahren mit ein hässlichen Bild trotz Full HD :angry: im Geschäft wurde man auch extrem schlecht beraten.


----------



## BeatBlaster (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Klar kannst du das. Und "Nur" FullHD auf 52" is halt wenig.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe ich Spame hier jetzt nicht alles zu Sorry aber warum wird bei den PCGH PC's ab 1500€ immer ein Intel Core I7 genommen? Auch in der Aktuellen Ausgabe ist das so und die müssen ja wissen was die machen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das machen sie weil es bei dem Budget keine Rolle mehr spielt ob du nun 100€ mehr oder weniger ausgibst.
Sie wollen eben die 1500€ auch ausreizen. Wir würden eben sagen dass der i5 reicht und schon kostet der Rechner eben 1400€.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube ich mache mir zu viele sorgen aber ich habe eben Angst das bei so viel Geld ( für mich Azubi zumindest  ) der Rechner  in Skyrim mit Realistic Texture Pack anfängt zu ruckeln oder es garnicht erst schafft. Dann ist meine Laune direkt im Keller. Das Teil soll ja auch die nächsten 4 PC Highlights Games auf Ultra mitmachen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Skyrim läuft sowieso nur auf 2 Kerne. Da kannst du auch einen i3 nehmen und der ist nicht langsamer als der i7.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte auch gerne  eine AMD Karte genommen aber da ich Leidenschaftlicher GTA Fan bin und öfters was von Low FPS gehört habe fällt die auch schon mal weg.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Aha "gehört". Mehr nicht?
Ich habe GTA 4 schon auf einer AMD 7950 gespielt und die Frames waren durchgängig hoch.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aha "gehört". Mehr nicht?
> Ich habe GTA 4 schon auf einer AMD 7950 gespielt und die Frames waren durchgängig hoch.


 Ist durchaus möglich habe ich nämlich auch


----------



## Legacyy (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aha "gehört". Mehr nicht?
> Ich habe GTA 4 schon auf einer AMD 7950 gespielt und die Frames waren durchgängig hoch.


 welcher Patch? Mods genutzt?
Ich kenn viele, die mit 7950er/7970er Karten da ihre Probleme haben.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Installiere mal den aktuellen Patch. Dann klappt das auch.
Keine Ahnung was ihr immer für Probleme habt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Installiere mal den aktuellen Patch. Dann klappt das auch.
> Keine Ahnung was ihr immer für Probleme habt.


 Ich hatte auch keine Probleme mit dem game, bis ichs aus versehrn runtergelöscht habe


----------



## Legacyy (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Installiere mal den aktuellen Patch. Dann klappt das auch.
> Keine Ahnung was ihr immer für Probleme habt.


 Aktuellster Patch? Niiiiiiiieeeeee im Leben, dann sehen die ganzen ENB-Grafikmods zum kotzen aus


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Aktuellster Patch? Niiiiiiiieeeeee im Leben, dann sehen die ganzen ENB-Grafikmods zum kotzen aus


 
Ich weiß mit dem aktuellen Patch laufen die Mods alle irgendwie nicht mehr. Voll der Bug. Keine Ahnung wieso die Modder das nicht mal anpassen.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß mit dem aktuellen Patch laufen die Mods alle irgendwie nicht mehr. Voll der Bug. Keine Ahnung wieso die Modder das nicht mal anpassen.


 Zu faul wahrscheinlich ^^
Aber die Arbeite zur ENB für Patch 1070 ist gerade wieder von Boris V. aufgenommen worden


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Dann einfach gedulden. 
Wenn GTA 5 am Markt ist, ist der Mod für GTA 4 fast fertig wird aber eingestellt weil GTA 5 ja draußen ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann einfach gedulden.
> Wenn GTA 5 am Markt ist, ist der Mod für GTA 4 fast fertig wird aber eingestellt weil GTA 5 ja draußen ist.


 das hofentlich diesesmal auch auf AMD läuft


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> das hofentlich diesesmal auch auf AMD läuft


 
Beschwere dich bei rockstar. Wenn sie so blöd sind.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Hilfeeee =D Ich sehe gerade das es total viele  Crosair Vengeance 12800U DDR-3 1600 16GB Modelle gibt mit black green ... bezeichnungen. Was ist den das was ich nehmen sollte?

und mit dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) ist eine Ausreichende und leise Kühlung möglich, wenn ich auf 4,5 Übertakten möchte?

und Festplatte wollte ich die Seagate Barracuda 7200U nehmen da gibt es aber auch unendlich viele. Welche soll ich nehmen?
Danke
Danke
Danke


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Dieses Modell wenn du 1Tb willst.
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

RAM wäre der hier: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10)


----------



## Hardware_hunter (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Super Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Und der Prozessor Kühler geht so auch klar?

MfG


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Der Macho ist gut und reicht für 4,5GHz.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Sooo, hab mich nochmal nach einer Lüftersteuerung umgesehen und würde gerne die Aerocool Touch 2100 nehmen. Sieht Super aus und man hat sogar noch 2 USB 3.0 Eingänge sowie ein Klinkenanschluss für Kopfhörer. Kann ich die nehmen oder gibt´s da Kritik?
Danke


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> 2 USB 3.0 Eingänge sowie ein Klinkenanschluss für Kopfhörer.


 
Das hast du doch auch am Gehäuse I/O Panel.


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Außerdem bräuchtest Du ein Board mit 2 internen USB3-Headern oder einen Adapter, um die Gehäuse- und die Lüftersteuerung-USB3 Anschlüsse nutzen willst.


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Bei der Aerocool hat man USB 3.0 halt nicht hinten am Rechner, sondern vorne


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Nein, dann hast Du gar kein USB3, sondern nur USB2-Geschwindigkeit, denn die USB3 Anschlüsse beim Aerocool 2100 werden intern angeschlossen. Und der interne USB3 Header ist schon vom Gehäuse Front USB3 belegt.

Dieser Adapter würde Abhilfe schaffen: Cooler Master USB 3.0 internes Adapterkabel (RA-USB-3002-IN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Eigentlich ist es trotzdem geschickter, an der Lüfters. USB 3.0 zu haben, anstatt oben unter dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Mmh schade, mit Adaptern möchte ich nicht anfangen.
Deswegen eine andere Mainboard zu nehmen ist sicherlich auch quatsch


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ja, Boards mit 2 internen USB3 Ports sind nicht billig, das wäre Quark.

Du kannst natürlich die beiden USB3-Ports der Lüftersteuerung an einen internen USB2-Port anschließen.


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Du kannst auch die USB 3.0 Kabel an 2.0 auf dem MB anschließen...

€DIT: Softy war schneller


----------



## Hardware_hunter (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Bringt das den Überhaupt was wenn ich USB3 Anschlüsse an USB 2 anschließe  ?
Die Soundkarte hat ja auch PCI. Gibt es hier Nachteile gegenüber PCIe?  B´Ganz schön verwirrend


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

2.)Bei der Soundkarte ist PCI Standart, weil die PCIe für GraKas reserviert sind und SoKas kein schnelles PCIe brauchen.

1.)Nein, denn dann ist der Anschluss nur so schnell, wie 2.0.


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Du hast dann halt nur USB2- statt USB3-Geschwindigkeit.

Bei der Soundkarte ist es egal, PCIe x1 hat zwar einen etwas höheren Datendurchsatz, aber das nutzt die Soundkarte bei Weitem nicht aus.

Wenn Du die Soundkarte aber neu kaufst, würde ich eine PCIe x1 Karte kaufen, denn die PCI-Schnittstelle ist so langsam am Aussterben.


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Z.B eine Asus DSX: ASUS Xonar DSX 7.1, PCIe (90-YAA0P0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hardware_hunter (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Was gibt´s denn sonst noch für schöne Lüftersteuerungen. USB Anschlüsse sind ja nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Dezember 2012)

Sollte sie schlicht, farbig/bunt oder mit Display sein ? Ich kann dir auf jeden Fall nur die Scythe Kaze Q empfehlen, die gibt es mit 4, 8 und 12 Kanälen.


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ich habe die Scythe Kaze Master, ist auch prima. Halt ohne Schnick-schnack.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Also ich dachte an was mit Display.Kann auch gerne 2x 5,25 Slots am Gehäuse besetzen. Nur Regler finde ich etwas Langweilig. Soll auch mehr Show sein


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (16. Dezember 2012)

Wie wäre es mit der NZXT Sentry LX ? Sie belegt 2 Slots, hat ein Display und keine Regler. 
Ich finde sie sieht auch ganz gut aus


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Den größten Showfaktor bietet wohl diese hier: NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die hat ein Bekannter von mir, die macht schon was her auf dem Schreibtisch


----------



## Scroll (16. Dezember 2012)

Und wie schliest man bei der die lufter an? Durchs gehause nach ausen ziehen? Sieht ja dann auch irgendwie doof aus


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Die Karte hat einen Teil im inneren des PC's der die Daten über nur ein Kabel an das Display sendet.

PS: 400. Beitrag


----------



## Hardware_hunter (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Sieht ganz nett aus  auf den Schreibtisch habe ich schon genung stehen ;P
Aber mir gefällt irgendwie nichts von denen so wirklich. < Ich guck mir morgen auch noch mal ein paar an vieleicht findet sich ja noch was. Wenn nicht muss ich mal gucken wie man das mit den Adaptern macht so das ich die mit den USB 3.0 Schnittstellen nehmen kann.

MfG


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das mit dem Adapter funktioniert ganz einfach: Du nimmst 2 der externen USB3-Ports hinten am Board, führst die ins Gehäuse und schließt daran den USB3 Port der  Lüftersteuerung an. Das sieht dann in etwa so aus: http://flyingsuicide.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/sharkoon-t28-case-3.jpg (das blaue Kabel links meine ich).


----------



## soth (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Lamptron Fan Controller als Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Hardware_hunter (16. Dezember 2012)

Danke aber ich werd das wohl mit den Adaptern machen  Sieht garnicht so schwer aus mal abgesehen davon das sowie so keiner hinters Gehäuse schaut.


----------



## soth (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Aber dann hast du keinen Touchscreen, mit dem du angeben kannst


----------



## Scroll (16. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Die Karte hat einen Teil im inneren des PC's der die Daten über nur ein Kabel an das Display sendet.
> 
> PS: 400. Beitrag



Also steht nur das abgebildete teil bei geizhals auf dem schreibtisch und noch was anderes ist im gehause, das das ganze dann kabellos an diese einheit schickt? Hoffe ich verstehs richtig grade


----------



## soth (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Lüftersteuerung kabellos ist! 

1.) Hat die PCI-Blende einen Ausgang und
2.) Benötigt das Teil Strom...


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das Kabel kann aber so verlegt werden, dass man es nicht sieht.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Hi,
also ich werde die nächsten Tage zu Mindfactory fahren und mir dort den Pc zusammenbauen lassen. Da ich noch einen 200€ Gutschein bekomen habe würde ich die natürlich gerne zusätzlich Anlegen.
Die momentane zusammenstellungist wie folgt:

Gehäuse	             -----Cooler Master CM 690 II Nvidia USB 3.0 (Mindi)
Prozessor             -----Intel Core I5 3570K boxed
Arbeitsspeicher	-----Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) 
Prozessorkühler	-----HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Mainboard	-----Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3A
SSD	             -----256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5"
HDD	             -----Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB SATA 6Gb/s
Grafikkarte	-----Ausu GTX 670 DC 2 
Netzteil	             -----beQuiet!  Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3
Laufwerk 	-----LG Electronics  BH10L538 SATA Retail
Lüftersteuerung	-----Aerocool Touch-2100 
Soundkarte	-----Asus Xonar DX 7.1
Gehäuselüfter	-----3x 120x120x25 Noiseblocker eLoop Fan B12-PS PWM

Könnt Ihr noch mal was für 200€ bitte verbessern? Ich würde gerne den Prozessorkühler gegen einen beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2 tauschen. Ist der besser? 
Wo kann man noch Geld reinstecken?

MfG


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Sieht schon gut aus. Sinnlos Geld reinstecken lohnt einfach nicht.
Du kannst das Dark Power P10 mit 550 Watt nehmen und vielleicht den i7 3770k oder sowas.
Der Macho ist schon gut. Willst du mehr nimmst du den K2 oder den Silver Arrow.


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Hmm tut es nicht auch eine Samsung 830er? Hab bis jetzt nur so viel gehört das es Geldverschwendung sei.
Der Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 2 ist nicht unbedingt viel besser bzw es wäre nicht nötig, aber er sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus 
Das Geld könnte eventuell auch noch in gute Kopfhörer gehen.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ihr seid einach die besten  danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Also bei den Macho Kühler bleiben. SSD würde ich gerne beibehalten  aber der Prozessor schaut ja gut aus. Zwar nicht sooo viel besser als der momentane aber dank gutschein ein Schnäppchen  Eine schnelle, leise 2TB Festplatte finde ich noch ganz gut. Welche sollte man da nehmen

Welchen Kühler soll ich den nehmen? SilverArrow SB-E oder SilverArrow SB-E Extreme?
Wenn ich den I7 3770K nehme, kann ich den dann auch auf 4,5Ghz übertakten lassen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Festplatte würde ich die Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 nehmen, nimm den Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme, dessen Lüfter können zum Benchen höher drehen. Klar kriegst du den i7 damit auf 4,5 GHz


----------



## Hardware_hunter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

mhm hab gerade gesehen das der Silver Arrow SB-E Extrem sehr laut sein soll. (54dB)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Lüfter des Extremes lassen sich genauso weit herunterregeln, haben aber eine deutlich höhere Maximaldrehzahl. Beim Benchen ist die Lautstärke eh egal. Man macht es ja nur für den Rekord


----------



## Hardware_hunter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Welches Betriebssystem soll ich eigentlich nehemen? =D und welche version?
Wenn die Kühlung auch für den I7 3770K ausreicht würde ich auch gerne bei den Macho HR-02 Rev. A bleiben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Willst du Windows 7 oder Windows 8 ? Da musst du dich entscheiden. Bei Windows 7 auf jeden Fall 64 bit und Home Premium langt dicke 
Bei Win8 nimmst du auch 64 bit und ob Basic oder pro: Basic reicht 
Win8 hat halt die gewöhnungsbedürftige Kacheloptik aka Metro.
Nimm den Macho, der reicht auch für 4,5 GHz. Er ist halt nicht so schön.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ok, also sieht so die endgültige Konfi. aus 

Gehäuse------------------Cooler Master CM 690 II Nvidia USB 3.0 (Mindi)
Prozessor-----------------Intel Core I7 3770K 
Arbeitsspeicher------------Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) 
Prozessorkühler------------HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Mainboard-----------------Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3A
SSD-----------------------256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5"
HDD-----------------------Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB SATA 6Gb/s
Grafikkarte-----------------Ausu GTX 670 DC 2 
Netzteil	beQuiet!---------Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3
Laufwerk	LG Electronics----BH10L538 SATA Retail
Lüftersteuerung------------Aerocool Touch-2100 
Soundkarte----------------Asus Xonar DX 7.1
Gehäuselüfter--------------3x 120x120x25 Noiseblocker eLoop Fan B12-PS PWM
Betriebssystem-------------Windows 8 Basic

Danke für eure Hilfe und guten Rutsch 

MfG Robert


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Netzteil reicht die 480 Watt Variante, und wenn Du noch eine alte XP- oder Vista-Lizenz hast, kannst Du hier für 30€ auf Windows 8 Pro upgraden: Windows-Downloads und Shop - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ja, wenn du die ,,Kritikpunkte`` von Softy beachtest, kannst du den PC mit den Komponenten so bestellen 
Das 480 Watt Netzteil reicht auch noch dicke, der Rechner wird unter Last vielleicht ca. 250-300 Watt aus der Steckdose ziehen.
Viel Spaß damit, ein Feedback sowie Bilder wären sehr nett.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ok, also wird das Netzteil gegen ein be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 getauscht 
Bilder reiche ich dann ende Januar nach wenn hoffentlich alles da ist.


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechner


----------



## Hardware_hunter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Sollte ich bei der HDD nicht lieber die 2000GB Seagate Barracuda Green 5900.3 ST2000DL003 64MB nehmen?
Die hat bei Mindfactory viel mehr Topklicks und bessere Bewertungen sowie eine doppelt so hohe Zugriffszeit.


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Kommt drauf an, was Du damit machen willst. Für Bilder, Filme, Musik usw. reicht eine langsamere Platte natürlich völlig aus.

Wenn Du darauf auch Spiele installieren willst, würde ich die schnellere Seagate 7200.14 nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Vergiss die Bewertungen. Die Barracuda 7200.14 ist die beste da sie einen Platter pro GB hat.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Link: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU 
Ich würde gleich zur Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 greifen, dann ärgert man sich später nicht wenn man sie doch mal als Systemplatte verwenden will 
Und dass Windows und Programme so schnell laden


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Nehm die 7200er... 

Um viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenknecht


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Vergiss die Bewertungen. Die Barracuda 7200.14 ist die beste da sie einen Platter pro GB hat.



Wow. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Barracuda 2000 Platter hat


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Softy schrieb:


> Wow. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Barracuda 2000 Platter hat


 
Da kannst du mal sehen wie kompliziert so eine Festplatte in Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Aber die Seagate 7200.14 ist doch langsamer als die Seagate Barracuda Green 5900.3. Soll ich die langsamere für Spiele nehmen? :hää:


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Nein, die 7200er ist schneller


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Nein, die Barracuda 7200.14 ist schneller, da sie viel schneller dreht.
Die Barracuda 7200.14 dreht mit 7200 Umdrehungen pro Minute, die andere nur mit 5900 Umdrehungen pro Minute.
Hier gilt: höher = besser


----------



## Hardware_hunter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ok weil da stand einmal 8,4ms und bei der Green 4,2ms. Wieder was dazu gelernt. 
Und bei den Grafikkarten sehe ich gerade das es zwei Asus 670 DC 2 gibt. GeForce 6xx -> PCI Express NVIDIA -> Grafikkarten (VGA) -> Hardware Was soll ich nur tun


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Für 4 € mehr würde ich die werksseitig übertaktete GTX 670 nehmen


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Ok weil da stand einmal 8,4ms und bei der Green 4,2ms. Wieder was dazu gelernt.


 
Auf die Zahlen kannst du pfeifen. Das ist alles Banane.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Auf die Zahlen kannst du pfeifen. Das ist alles Banane.



Ok, wie Praktisch


----------



## Ratracer008 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Die sind wahrscheinlich unterschiedlich gemessen...


----------



## Hardware_hunter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Hi,
ich bin´s mal wieder ^^
Bin ich mit dem PC eigentlich Wlan fähig? Ich habe ja garkeine Netzwerkkarte =P


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Für WLAN brauchst Du entweder einen Stick oder eine WLAN-Karte.

Oder ein Board mit WLAN onboard, aber der Aufpreis lohnt nicht wirklich: Produktvergleich


----------



## Hardware_hunter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Naja der Aufpreis lohnt sich schon  sonst hab ich ja kein Internet und ein 20m langes Kabel möchte ich mir nicht durch die Wohnung legen ^^
Also eine neue Mainboard nehmen? Ist beim zocken bestimmt besser als ein USB lan stick oder?


----------



## Bozz03 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ich selber benutze auch ein Stick und habe eine gute Latenz^^

ich würde wie Softy gesagt hat ein Wlan-Stick oder eine Karte kaufen.


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Naja der Aufpreis lohnt sich schon



Nein, ich meinte damit, dass Du mit einem Stick oder einer WLAN Karte günstiger wegkommst 

Ich würde daher einen Stick nehmen, den kannst du mit einem kurzen Verlängerungskabel dahin legen, wo er nicht stört / der Empfang am besten ist. So flexibel bist Du mit einer WLAN Karte oder onboard WLAN nicht.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Achso 
Aber es gibt ja auch dieses Internet aus der Steckdose
Powerline: Internet übers Stromnetz als WLAN-Alternative
Kann ich das auch nehmen?


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das kenne ich nicht. Aber wenn Du bisher WLAN hattest und es gut funktioniert hat, würde ich dabei bleiben.


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich Denk schon. Ein paar Freunde von mir haben das auch und sind sehr zufrieden. Ist glaub ich etwas schneller als WLan und auch nicht so unregelmäßig 
(Gabs da nicht mal ne LinusTech Folge dazu?


----------



## Hardware_hunter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das ist so ein Adapter den man in die 230V-16A Steckdose steckt. Dan geht man vom Router per Lan Kabel in den Adapter. Den anderen Adapter steckt man in die andere Steckdose da wo man Internet braucht und geht mit den Lankabel zum PC :3

Hier ein Video von PCGH und Abenteuer Leben http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUDbr_mVbbE


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Achso
> Aber es gibt ja auch dieses Internet aus der Steckdose
> Powerline: Internet übers Stromnetz als WLAN-Alternative
> Kann ich das auch nehmen?


 dLAN (so heißt das offiziell) hab ich auch 
von 50Mbit kommen auch 50Mbit ohne verlust an 

Die beiden Steckdosen müssen nur im gleichen Stromkreis sein, dann klappt das.

Kannst ja z.B. das hier nehmen: devolo dLAN 200 AVsmart+ Starter Kit, 200Mbps, LAN (01535) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Es strahlt auch weniger...


----------



## Hardware_hunter (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ok, also dLan ^^
Wenn 200Mbs ausreichen nehme ich die und verstrahlt bin ich sowie so schon 
Danke


----------



## Scroll (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann dir auch noch netgear adapter empfehlen, ich bin leider aus erfahrung eigener erfahrung total gegen devolo dinger, nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht mit 3kits bei meinen schwiegereltern die nur probleme mit den teilen hatten ;( einmal das netgear von uns angesteckt und schon gings problemlos, vllt auch nur gluck aber bin damit vollends zufrieden


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Hatte mit Devolo auch schon Probleme...


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ich hab meine Devolo in die Steckdose rein, Knopf für die verschlüsselung gedrückt und es läuft seitdem wie eine eins...


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Die haben ja auch unterschiedliche Modellreihen...


----------



## Legacyy (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ich hab das hier :
Devolo dLAN 500 AVplus Starter Kit mit 2x HomePlug: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Etwas gehobenere Klasse, aber für 50.000er internet schon nötig^^


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das ist eine ganz andere Liga, als das uralte Devolo von einem meiner Freunde...


----------



## Scroll (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja wir haben 3 verschiedene getestet also unterschiedliche. Immer dasselbe problem das von vdsl50 gerademal 1,6 mbit ankommen statt den 5-6mbit, dann haben wir mein netgear set testweise eingesteckt und es kamen 5,6 mbit an, verschlusselung usw gedruckt auch aber trotzdem mit devolo nicht mehr egal ob 200 oder 500mb adapter. Naja im endeffekt hatten se keine lust und haben das devolo set, also das 3. Trotzdem behalten

Edit: also 500er ist nich unbedingt notig, ein 200er reicht auch vollkommen aus fur 50000er internet (hab entertain von der telekom noch zusatzlich zum pc). Ich weis zwar nicht wies bei 500ern ist aber mit meinen 200ern habe ich auch keine probleme, je nach senderart ob sd oder hd kommt entweder noch 1, 6mb am pc an bei hd und bei sd immernoch ca. 3, 5mb, man braucht also nicht unbedingt 500er, das ist halt doch mehr verkaufer gelaber das sie mehr umsatz machen  (bitte mit verkaufer nicht als angriff verstehen, ich wusste nur net wie ichs anders schreiben sollte )


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Welche Serie war das?


----------



## Scroll (23. Dezember 2012)

Die gabs im tevi zum angebot die 1., danach die av+serie mit 200 und 500mb (die 1. Weis ich nicht mehr welche das war)


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Eigentlich sind das ja ´die Mittelklasse Modelle, damit sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben?!


----------



## Scroll (23. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind das ja ´die Mittelklasse Modelle, damit sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben?!



Du sagst es ! Eigentlich! Aber halt eben nicht immer


----------



## silencer89 (24. Dezember 2012)

Also ich würde mit den PC bis nächstes Jahr warten. Immerhin kommt im März die GTX780 raus und die ist 100000 mal besser als die 670er


----------



## Ratracer008 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Woher weißt du das? Belege das bitte mal mit Quellen.!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



silencer89 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mit den PC bis nächstes Jahr warten. Immerhin kommt im März die GTX780 raus und die ist 100000 mal besser als die 670er


 Nein. So viel schneller wird die auch nicht werden. Dazu haben die x80-modelle meist ein mieses P/L.

Und mit März bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich tippe auf Mai  Aber meine Glaskugel ist nicht soooooo toll, also lassen wir jetzt beide das spekulieren über Leistung und Termin. O.k.? 

P.S.: Solltest du das belegen können, darfst du das hier ignorieren


----------



## Hardware_hunter (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin Leute,

Ich war vor ein paar Tagen da und sie würden mir es so zusammen bauen. Ich solle mir es aber noch mal mit der Mainboard überlegen da die Lüftersteuerung nicht angeschlossen  werden kann.(USB 3.0).  Könnt ihr mir eventuell eine bessere Mainboard empfehlen wo alles Problemlos angeschlossen werden? Dann kann ich morgen noch mal Anrufen und eine andere Mainboard nehmen 
Danke Leute


----------



## Hardware_hunter (26. Dezember 2012)

Also das mit den Adaptern möchte ich lieber nicht machen und der Typ da wusste auch nicht wie


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Kannst Du die Zusammenstellung nochmal posten?


----------



## Hardware_hunter (27. Dezember 2012)

Gehäuse------------------Cooler Master CM 690 II Nvidia USB 3.0 (Mindi)
Prozessor-----------------Intel Core I7 3770K 
Arbeitsspeicher------------Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) 
Prozessorkühler------------HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Mainboard-----------------Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
SSD-----------------------256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5"
HDD-----------------------Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000GB SATA 6Gb/s
Grafikkarte-----------------Asus GTX 670 OC DC 2 
Netzteil	beQuiet!---------Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3
Laufwerk	LG Electronics----BH10L538 SATA Retail
Lüftersteuerung------------Aerocool Touch-2100 
Soundkarte----------------Asus Xonar DX 7.1
Gehäuselüfter--------------3x 120x120x25 Noiseblocker eLoop Fan B12-PS PWM
Betriebssystem-------------Windows 7 home


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Wenn Du nicht mit den Adapter verwenden willst, den ich oben gepostet habe, bleiben nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

- Du kaufst ein Board mit 2 USB3 Headern, z.B. Produktvergleich ASUS P8Z77-V Pro, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland

- Du schließt die USB3 Anschlüsse der Lüftersteuerung an einen USB2 Header  an.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (27. Dezember 2012)

Ok Danke 

Hab die Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) genommen  jetzt wird das Ding zusammengebaut *_*
Ich bin dann mal Peripherie Shoppen


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das wird ein schnelles Geschoss 

Welche Peripherie gönnst Du Dir denn dazu?


----------



## Hardware_hunter (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mir heute die Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth 2013 Tastatur, dazu die Razer Ouroboros Maus und ein passendes Razer Goliathus Speed Mauspad  gegönnt. Auf den Mauspad findet sogar die Tastatur noch Platz (1m lang)

Dann noch ein Edifier S550 5.1 System und den Asus VG278H 3D Monitor 
Sieht jetzt schon enorm geil aus  fehlt nurnoch der PC. Abgerundet wird das alles mit einer Gift Grünen LED Leiste unterm Schreibtisch


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Da hast Du es ja richtig krachen lassen 

Für 3D ist die GTX 670 aber für aktuelle und grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiele etwas schwach auf der Brust, denn 3D Gaming benötigt rund das doppelte an Grafikleistung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...read-faq-benchmarks-tests-61.html#post4312270


----------



## target2804 (27. Dezember 2012)

Da muss man dann schon über eine gtx690 nachdenken, die aber knapp 1000 Euro kostet.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Nein das 3D sollte ja nur zum 3D Filme gucken sein


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. Dezember 2012)

Achso. Das schafft die GTX670 auch mit links 
Dafür brauchst du keine GTX690, die 1000 Euro kostet.
Das wäre ja sonst echt schräg


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Wie ist die Stealth 2013 Tastatur?


----------



## Hardware_hunter (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Astrein  Hab die Tastatur vorerst am Laptop angeschlossen 
Die Tasten kann man durch die Beleuchtung noch zu 75% erkennen obwohl man nur schräg drauf guckt und die Tasten sind (dafür das es Mechanische sind) angenehm leise. Hab die mit 45g Tastenwiederstand genommen.
Mit leichten Vibrieren in den Fingern meint Razer wohl das einrasten ^^
Ich würd sie weiter empfehlen


----------



## silencer89 (1. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute 

Ich möchte mir den PC auch holen und habe die selben Ansprüche wie der Themen Startet 
Ich würde den gerne so bestellen aber der Arbeitsspeicher ist unauffindbar? Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Dankeschöööön


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

Bei welchem Shop wolltest du denn bestellen ? Um welchen Speicher handelt es sich ? Kannst du den verlinken, oder den Post in dem er genannt wurde zitieren oder so ?


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



silencer89 schrieb:


> Ich würde den gerne so bestellen aber der Arbeitsspeicher ist unauffindbar? Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?




Produktvergleich 2x8GB PC3-12800U CL10 (DDR3-1600)


----------



## Hardware_hunter (9. Januar 2013)

Soooooo

Der PC ist zusammengebaut und läuft wie ne 1  danke nochmal für eure geile Konfi.

Nur ein Problem.
Der Prozessor wurde auf 4,2Ghz getaktet und erreicht in Anno 2070 nach 1 Stunde  eine Temperatur von 82 Grad?! 

Ist das schlimm?

(Prozessor: Intel Core I7 3770K 4,2Ghz  1,1250 v-core , Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A)


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Super, dass Du zufrieden bist 

82°C ist zu hoch, bis 70°C ist OK für IvyBridge. Ich würde mal versuchen, die Spannung zu senken, der i7 sollte auch mit 1,200 Volt (oder weniger) bei 4,2GHz laufen.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (9. Januar 2013)

Ok werd ich mal machen. Aber der Kühler ist schon ausreichend Dimensioniert für sowas oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Auf jeden Fall ist der Macho ausreichend dimensioniert .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Und wie schaut es jetzt mit der Temperatur aus.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (9. Januar 2013)

So, nach einer Stunde Anno hat der Prozessor eine Temperatur von 74Grad.  

Soll ich vl doch nur auf 4,0Ghz Übertakten?

Der Support von Intel hat gesagt das Temperaturen bis 100 Grad unkritisch sind. Falls es zu warm wird, reduziert der Prozessor die Leistung.


PS: Spannung habe ich wie Softy sagte auf 2,200V reduziert.


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Ja, ich würde schon versuchen, dass die CPU unter 70°C bleibt.

Wie hoch ist denn die Spannung jetzt unter Last?


----------



## Hardware_hunter (9. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde schon versuchen, dass die CPU unter 70°C bleibt.
> 
> Wie hoch ist denn die Spannung jetzt unter Last?



Ich habe 1,200V eingestellt. Hoffe das ist das was du meinst


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Ich habe 2,200V eingestellt. Hoffe das ist das was du meinst


 
 Liegt hier ein Tippfehler vor.
Die rede war von 1,2 Volt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Liegt hier ein Tippfehler vor.
> Die rede war von 1,2 Volt.


 
hoffentlich


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Dann würde ich versuchen, noch etwas mit der Spannung runterzugehen. Jede CPU ist da anders, daher hilft da nur rumprobieren. So als Anhaltspunkt, mein i7-3770K braucht 1,200 Volt für 4,5GHz. Wenn Du also keine Krücke erwischt hast, sollte da noch was gehen mit der Spannung


----------



## Hardware_hunter (9. Januar 2013)

Oh ja das war ein Tippfehler 

Nunja, ich meinte natürlich 1,2V.

Ich habe die Temperatur von der Lüftersteuerung abgelesen was wohl falsch ist  
Also ich habe ihn jetzt auf 4,2Ghz mit 68. Grad


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*



Hardware_hunter  schrieb:


> Oh ja das war ein Tippfehler
> 
> Nunja, ich meinte natürlich 1,2V.
> 
> ...


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt ( Tippfehler ) 
Sieht ja jetzt gut aus mit der Temp.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (9. Januar 2013)

Wo liegt den eigentlich der Rekord in Übertakten eines i7 3770K mit einer Luftkühlung? 

Keine sorge, ich werde meine CPU nicht auf so hohe Spannungen Takten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

5,2 GHz sind schon arg viel, vielleicht 5,4 GHz, aber das hängt auch immer an der Temperatur.
Für einen hohen Takt braucht man viel Spannung, die CPU wird heißer. Irgendwann kommst du an die 100 Grad und sie schaltet einfach ab, da kannst du dann nichts machen.
Oftmals traut man sich auch einfach nicht so enorm viel Spannung anzulegen.


----------



## Hardware_hunter (9. Januar 2013)

WOW da sind 4,0Ghz ja ganz schön viel.

Aber mit 3,4 wäre ich irgendwie unzufrieden auch wenn das ausreichen mag.
Warum liefert Intel die Prozessoren nicht gleich ab Werk mit 3,9Ghz und Turbo mit 4,5Ghz?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming war machine mit allen was dazu gehört (2500€)*

Das Problem ist, dass der Boxed Kühler dann nicht mehr fähig wäre die CPU zu kühlen. Das heißt, der Kühler müsste weg.
Außerdem muss Intel sicher gehen können, dass wirklich jede CPU den Takt mit einer nicht zu hohen Spannung schafft. Das wird mit den 4,5 GHz nicht viel. Die schafft halt nicht jede CPU ...


----------



## silencer89 (9. Januar 2013)

Schade eigentlich aber dafür gibt es ja so zusagen die K Version.
Naja ich werd dann mal weiter zocken 




Danke noch mal für eure Hilfe


----------

